# Max Lead 2000



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A friend just offered to sell me a case and a half of the stuff for $50.00. It's tetraethyl lead. Claims it increase 93 octane to 103. The only problem I see is that all the plastic quart bottles and like under vacuum and they only have about 13oz of the stuff. All bottles are still sealed with the foil over the top and a plastic screw on cap. Can this stuff leach through the plastic bottles?? And is it worth buying?

Max Lead 2000 - Jack Podell Fuel Injections for Corvettes


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, I have some TEL 130 Octane Supreme that is about 12 years old......supposed to have a 'shelf life' of 4 years, according to the manufacturer. Same stuff, tetraethyl lead. The old stuff seems to still work in my '65, which is very similar to yours. My bottles too are looking a little worse for wear. I would try a bottle in a tank of fuel and see if it works still. New, the stuff is around $20-$30 a quart, which will do a tank of fuel, sometimes more. I think I paid $100 for a case of 24 quarts from Kemco back in 2004 or so. Worth a shot. Does lead really go bad?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Calling for rain next two days but a nice weekend. Ill give it a try.


----------

